# Cheaper to buy bikes in Taiwan



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys,

I am travelling abroad to Taiwan later this year. I know that many bikes are made in Taiwan along with Giant bikes. Has anyone travelled to TAiwan before and checked out the prices of bikes there as compared to the States? Is it a good deal to purchase a bike there and bring it back? Thanks.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know much about this, but it seems to me like you would get taxed by customs when bringing the bike back to the states. So I don't know if you would save a lot doing that. Also airlines charge extra to carry bikes (unless you can make it look like normal luggage) so factor in that cost also. You may also have warranty claim problems which may or may not be a big deal to you.


----------



## Natalie Portman (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually finding any quality bikes for sale in Taiwan is near impossible! Most, if not all proper bikes that are made in Taiwan are shipped abroad.

They are the Manufacturer, not the Market.

With that said, you might try going to some of the factories and with a bit of luck, actually see the process, but this is more wishful thinking than reality. Now, if for some reason you do stumble across some frames or other components, be careful, since all of them will be either OEM, Seconds, or both.

As for warranty? I think not.


----------



## MADTRANCE (Jun 21, 2007)

I worked in Taiwan about 10 years ago on the mid West Coast, at that time I go my first real mountain bike (Giant ATX ???) from a small dirty packed to the rafters bike shop in Yuanlin county. When I got back to Australia and compared the prices it was about 30% of the retail price at the time. I did a similar thing for my wifes first mountain bike.
So there may be bargains to be had if you have the time to look around, but I'm not sure about any real high end bikes, and from memory the sizing was mostly small and mediums.

As for shipping, I rode my bike for a while before transport so it had a used feel to it and had no problems with any tax's bringin it back to Australia. I had to surrender the tyres due to some dirt on them rather than pay the hefty fumigation and cleaning fee.

Michael


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

It seems like there may be alot more complications then I thought.

I'm not aware of the customs law, but can't I purchase the frame and say that it is used? I have to pay customs on everythign I bring over?


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

They charge you duty on new items. If you buy a bike there get it dirty before packing it into the box.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is a good list of bike shops around Taiwan. Bikes are not hard to find there. 

If you're importing a bike, ride it around and get dirt all over it before bringing it back into your country to make it look used.

Taking a bike on an international flight is usually free, but it counts as one piece of checked luggage. That's fine if you're flying to the US as you get 2 pieces to check in. There is (or was, I haven't checked for a couple of years) an IATA rule that states that bikes shouldn't get charged, but some airlines do charge (Swiss Air used to), and I read that BA might have started doing so recently for some routes.

Flying with a bike is not the drama that some people seem to believe. I've done around 10 international flights with one of mine, and never has anyone given me trouble over it (or even bothered to check it).


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

MTBAlex said:


> It seems like there may be alot more complications then I thought.
> 
> I'm not aware of the customs law, but can't I purchase the frame and say that it is used? I have to pay customs on everythign I bring over?


Its been a few years since I have flown internationally. But I seem to remember getting a small sheet where you have to claim all the things you bought while overseas. Certain items are exempt from customs, I think it is based on how much you payed for it. Big ticket items like a bike would definitely be taxed. You basically have two choices, you can get it dirty and claim it is used as said above, or just don't claim it, chances are they won't even look in your bags (but you will be in some trouble if they do).


----------

